# Forgot To Put Reg Sticker On Plate



## lump (Dec 14, 2008)

Last week I got a ticket in Boston while parked for an expired registration. The thing is my registration was up to date I just forgot to put the sticker on the plate. 

Will this go against my insurance or should I fight it. I don't live anywhere close to Boston so if it doesn't go against my points, to me it is worth the $40.

Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Appeal it, and include a photocopy of your registration, with the effective and expiration dates highlighted. It should be dismissed without you having to appear in-person.


----------



## lump (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll get that in the mail tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

1) Boston "meter-maids" as they LOVE to be called, scan your inspection sticker to get CURRENT RMV info if I am not mistaken. They have better things to do than write cites for sticker violations.

2) Don't "forget" to mail a check or money order within 20 days.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Sniper said:


> 1) Boston "meter-maids" as they LOVE to be called, scan your inspection sticker to get CURRENT RMV info if I am not mistaken. They have better things to do than write cites for sticker violations.


They do make mistakes....I received a past-due parking ticket notice from Boston a few years ago for my wife's plate number. The problem was that the ticketed vehicle was a blue Buick, while my wife had a silver Honda at the time, and we were in Connecticut on that day anyway. I mailed a copy of my registration with the appeal, and got a dismissal notice a few weeks later in the mail.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

lump said:


> Last week I got a ticket in Boston while parked for an expired registration. The thing is my registration was up to date I just forgot to put the sticker on the plate.
> 
> Will this go against my insurance or should I fight it. I don't live anywhere close to Boston so if it doesn't go against my points, to me it is worth the $40.


Boston parking violations can cite for unregistereds? Wow, learn something new everyday.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Those freaking people are vultures, they wait to see if you put money in a meter and if you didnt they'll sneak up behind you and ticket you. I HATE METER MAIDS!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I HATE METER MAIDS!!!


Isnt there a show noe on A&E I think..all about this subject.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's called the PPA or something like that. The way they treat people, I'm surprised, noone has gotten beaten up on the show.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

We used to have one in my town that would get confrontational with motorists on a daily basis, then call for the area car to come bail them out just when the driver was about to throttle 'em...just remembering it makes my brain want to hemorrage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Boston parking violations can cite for unregistereds? Wow, learn something new everyday.


Pretty sure they do 90/20 as well.........


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Boston parking violations can cite for unregistereds? Wow, learn something new everyday.


Yup and no inspection stickers 90/20


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

IW, do I stutter ?????? LOL


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

couple years ago got my sticker in the mail with the new reg , sticker said 06 , oke-dokie i'll put it on at the end of the year.

came out one morning and there it was in all it's blaze orange glory ! found out later it's the last number on your plate that dictates the month it expires.

tommy boy is trying to bail out the city on the backs off all the car owners.

P,S. don't get caught on the wrong side of the street during street cleaning day , those f**kers will tow you ! found out the hard way about that too.


----------

